# Studying GD in Psychology at University of Sydney



## inteprid20 (May 8, 2010)

Hi there,
is there any person who have expiriance studying Pshychology GD in University of Sidney. Is it difficult. Are they any scholarship for international students. I would appriciate any advice or information

Warm regards


----------

